# Now on Amazon with Prime!



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=roamio

Only base available immediately


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tico said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=roamio
> 
> Only base available immediately


The other models already sold out. They were all avaialble on Amazon earlier tody.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Tico said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=roamio
> 
> Only base available immediately


If you cannot get the free Stream promo code to work, this might be your best bet to save on tax! (YMMV depending on state)


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

Only 18 base models available on Amazon. All others sold out. With 1+ week delay.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

There are <10 left on Amazon of the $199 model. This should look good on next months 3rd Quarter earnings meeting. "TiVo5, sold out on day 1 in stores X, Y, Z."


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

brentil said:


> There are <10 left on Amazon of the $199 model. This should look good on next months 3rd Quarter earnings meeting. "TiVo5, sold out on day 1 in stores X, Y, Z."


Earnings report is next Tuesday (8/27). They will report subscribers as of 7/31/2013 although I expect them to talk up the early sales as "better than expected."


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Aw, I thought the subject line meant that Amazon Prime streaming worked on the Roamio. Drat.


----------

